# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  create table same as another

## pspitke

plz tell me syntax of creating a table schema exactly similar to existing table

----------


## rmiao

select * into table2 from table1 where ...

Table2 will have same columns as table1 does but not other stuffs like index, keys and so.

----------


## skhanal

If you do not need any data then

select * into table2 from table1 where 1=0

----------

